# Welcome back everyone. Feeling quite anxious



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi all. So good to be back. I'm sooooooo glad you are back before i go for my appointment with Fertility specialist tommorrow. 

I'm hoping that he will put me on the IVF waiting list but for some reason i don't think he will. 

I am on my 14th round of Clomid  with last 6 months metformin and HCG injections

What else can they do for me? when will it end before they decide it's IVF. 

Hoping that someone out there knows what my consultant will say tommorrow or try and reassure me that whatever he says is for the best. I just don't know what to do 

Thanks for listening
melanie xxxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Melanie_1981,

Hope you're okay. 14 rounds of Clomid would make anyone anxious. Well done for holding on to your sanity for so long. I'm going    and I'm only on my second cycle.

I'm wondering why you are so certain your consultant is going to refuse to put you on the IVF waiting list tomorrow? From your profile, it looks as though you and your DH would be great candidates for IVF/ICSI and you are so young (hope that doesn't sound patronizing).

I know it's hard, but I think you have to go in there and politely and firmly tell them what you want.

Do you know what the funding criteria are for your clinic? If not, ask them to put it in writing for you tomorrow and try to avoid answering too many questions about your lifestyle before you know the criteria.

For example, where I live they disqualify you if you or your partner have any living children, even if they don't live with you, or if you smoke, or if you are 40+. 

My DH and I are lucky enough to qualify without having to lie, but if say he had children from a previous relationship - I would lie. I know that sounds bad, and it's got to be a personal decision, but there we are.

If your consultant does say no to IVF, ask them to put the reasons in writing too. I really hope it won't come to it, but if worst comes to worse, there is an appeals panel. They will have to have a very good reason to turn you down.

You sounded so worried in your post. I wish there was somethig more I could say to reassure you. I'm not going to pretend that everything is definitely going to be allright, but after 14 rounds of clomid, you must be at the end of your tether and things are bound to feel so overwhelming.

I'm sure coming off the Clomid will help you to feel better about things and more able to cope with what ever they throw at you.

I really do believe that there are always (99% of the time) other options to pursue and it's never over.

Let us know how you get on...wishing you lots of luck. I do believe it will be better than you expect.

Juniper
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Melanie

I might have missed you, if I havent that good luck for your appt today.  

I was told in January that I could have 6 more months of clomid and that was basically it, nothing else could be done for us but IVF.  They listed us then though in January.  I've got 3 cycles left but at least I've moved 8 months up the waiting list for IVF.  I dont see why they can't put your name forward whilst you are still on clomid.

For info, me and dh are both 31, non smokers and have no other children.  I am overweight and tackling that as my BMI is too high for IVF.

Let us know how you get on
xxxx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the sweet replies. Oh My God. He is sending a letter to st Mary's Manchester IVF clinic to see if they will put me on there books. I'm so happy!

He is also giving me 6 months off after this cycle of Clomid. He said i have had the highest dose of Clomid now and i'm not allowed anymore. Because of my break down a few months ago he thinks it's a good idea to chill for a bit and get everything back on track, off the tablets, and back on the baby making wagon. 

Me and DP have no children either. I was really pleased today because your bmi ideally should be 25. Mine is 28 after alot of hard work and he said that anything from 25-30 bmi qualifies for IVF. I'm really pleased that this is the case and i just need to work on staying at this weight or hopefully loose some more.

So after this cycle i'm going to have a well earned break. As much as it upsets me. I need to do this for me and DP. 

Thankyou again
melaniexxx

oops forgot to mention he is sending me for a hycosy sonography in about 3 months time. Is it painful?


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Great news Melanie, enjoy your well earned break.
fraid I don't know anything about sonograph thingy. What's it for?


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi juniper. Apparantly it is to see if my tubes are  blocked or to find polps or fibroids in my uterus. I think they put a catheter up there reading about it on google last night and they dye your uterus to look for any abnormalities. I know. I think a break will do me a little bit of good

Melanie xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahh, if it's the same as a dye test then I've had one of those.

It's great that you've got your future options planned out now. Lots of luck


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great news  - Its St Marys where I'm on the WL for IVF (as is Kerry).  They'll send you some info in the post about BMI requirements and may ask you to get some bloods done. They will also give you the exact date that you were listed for IVF so you have it in writing.  I've been on it since Jan 06.

I've had a hycosy. They basically put dye through to check that your tubes arent blocked.  Its a little uncomfortable but they'll tell you to take some painkillers beforehand.  It hurts more unfortunately in women who havent been pregnant as our wombs arent stretched.  when you get your appt through and if you need more info, give me a shout xxx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the great reply flowerpot. It's good to know. My bmi is ok now. In the requirements which is great news. The only thing is i'm 23 and my consultant doesn't know whether you can go on the waiting list until your 25. Does anyone know because i thought it was 23

Anyway. Thanks again for all your kind words
Melanie xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

it's 23 where I've, but it could well vary. I do know these things are not set in stone though and that clinics have more flexibility than they let on. Try any reason you can think of to argue your case and be firm.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

as far as i can tell there is no minimum age for ours, just a maximum (40) although to be honest I never really looked for the minimum because I knew I was old enough - 31


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks for the replies. I also thought it was 23. Apparantly if you are not married you need to be living together 3 years + which we have been together for 5 years and living together 4 1/2 years so i know that, that is ok. I think he also said i get 2 free on the NHS. Don't know. Taking one step at a time. Time off at the moment once i've finished this treatment   but it's for the best. It's what i need i think

melanie xxx


----------

